# Help with Strain Selection for Grow Box!



## BuddyLuv (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok I have three BC Northen Lights Producers
http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/gardens.htm

I am in need of help on strains. From what I gather I can grow 18 plants per unit using the SOG method and allow for about 2.5 to 3.0 feet in height. Does anybody here have any suggestions on strains the will produce both high yields and great quality. Sorry but I have been out of the game for ten years now and a lot has changed. I was going to order from Doc, but I really can't get a grip on his strain descriptions because they really don't offer that much info. Also I have a separate veg area that I will let them go in till they reach about 12 inches, and select mothers from for further propagation.


----------



## Roken (Jun 5, 2008)

Wassup Buddy,
                     I personaly can say that Kahuna from soma seed's is a great producer for indoor enviorments.  She seems to stay rather short without affecting your yeild while still putting out respectable cola's of frosted dank shugar coated buds.  I also have always enjoyed White rhino from green house seed company, she stays below 3ft and puts my avg yeild at 1/4lb to 3/4lb harvest indoor. She produces amazing nugs dense and frosted with resin, just a pleasure to smoke and grow!  I believe you can go to greenhouseseeds.nl and watch arjian grow white rhino on a vid clip and see the final flower and yeild he can achieve.  Good luck with your grow and let us know which you decide to choose, keep us posted.
Peace and Love
Roken.


----------



## White Widow (Jun 6, 2008)

allot of indica strains grow short and bushy. Also worth noting is that you can intentionally make any plant short if your simply vegging the plant for a week then induce flowering immediately. Also also know a good friend of mine, owner of kind seed company, he simply flowers the clones right after he takes em from the original plant.


----------

